# profile picture won't upload



## Spurgnard (Jan 8, 2016)

I've tried to set my profile picture 3 times with different files either 400 or 800 x 400 & they're under the maximum size.  Do I need to make 3 posts?  I'm not much of a poster and that's not the error I'm getting (it takes the information from my computer then it says it's unable to load).


----------



## Spurgnard (Jan 8, 2016)

Since I'm new I'm seeing a bannerlike message with Morrus's hotmail address & when I click "3 posts" it says I actually need to post 10 times to add my homepage (I'd like to do that; I might be paraquoting a little).  Do I need to make 3, or 10 posts, which is a little daunting, just to have a picture of me with my dog in my profile?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the boards!

Hm, unfortunately I'm not sure how often you need to post. Such limits exist to hinder spammers, so it should be a pretty low number.

If it's 3 times, you need only one more - maybe post a monster in the D&D Monsters A-Z thread.

If that doesn't do the trick, make a post with your pic attached to the post (or just post a link to it if you have one) and I'll try to upload it for you via moderator hax. 
Edit: Assuming you're okay with posting the pic in public. (I'm mentioning this because profiles have privacy options.) Otherwise, feel free to send me a PM with the pic attached or linked to.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2016)

Could you show me a screenshot of the exact error? You do appear to have a dog as your avatar, so maybe it worked?


----------



## Spurgnard (Jan 18, 2016)

Weird…like, it took a week for you & Darkness's replies to show up.  I'm sure, because I've been checking & was getting cranky.  Just got the update email but that might be a Monday thing…not referring to the weekly post summary.  I'm way too lazy to look up a D & D monster, even though I have my favorites, so I'll just thank Darkness here too, and mention that putting a 3- or 10-post prerequisite on having a picture on your profile doesn't seem to have anything to do with spam.  This makes 3 so I'll try again, copy any error text to the clipboard if I get it, and not bother anybody any more if that sexy dog picture goes up properly.


----------



## Spurgnard (Jan 21, 2016)

Darkness, thanks for trying to help me.  I have to take my phone apart to send the picture from another computer, but I think I need to try to upload it from something other than Windows 7.  I could definitely email it from this computer–I'm just having trouble uploading from this site but I should see if it's just something weird about the browser.  The cache keeps telling me I only have 1 response to this email, for instance.  Anyway, I'll email you the picture if it doesn't work on my roommate's computer, either.


----------



## thechunkmunk (Dec 2, 2016)

This is also happening to me. I have posted a bunch of times in my group, and the yellow banner is still there. When I go to upload the photo (in jpeg format, under the 400 x 400 and under the 97 kb) it takes me to a page that simply says "Unable to upload photo". Que?


----------



## thechunkmunk (Dec 2, 2016)

My apologies, it says unable to save photo. This will be my 11th post here.


----------



## Vymair (Dec 14, 2016)

Never mind, figured out the issue. No avatars for non-supporters.


----------

